# My Arabian Stallion.. New pics today!!!



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW...thats all I have to say...

He is beautiful!!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He's amazing! Gorgeous horse


----------



## SageBush (Sep 14, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank-you for your comments, I will be sure and pass them along to Spence!!
here are a few more!
































... Thanks for letting me share my boy 
Kristine


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

does he have any foals on the ground yet?


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL ! Hey you  I just found this forum today :d Nice to see a familiar face !

Loved the pix amanda took, Spence is looking HOT HOT HOT !


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, he has quite a few and one exported to Germany! 
His oldest foals are just yearlings now.

I have been very impressed with what he is siring, great legs, bone, size, type! He has earned the right to keep his jewels 

Here are a few of them.











































































Thanks for letting me share my boy (and his kids) with you 

Kristine


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Heya Heather!!!

Welcome to this forum, it's agreat place  Glad to see you here 

Amanda is awesome!!!!

Kristine


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Some little beauties eh. It's given tho they are arabians :wink:

Would love to take some photos of that stud. What a hunk! I'll have to contact you next time in Edmonton(in a few weeks) and come take some photos for you. He's a really gorgeous boy.


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Anytime!!! I love to pose for the camera, he is really quite a ham!!

Kristine


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

I ment that HE loves to pose for the camera.... I avoid being in the pictures at all!!!!! LOL


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I look forward to seeing more photos of him and his offspring.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, so gorgeous. Reminds me of my uncle's stallion


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I love him and his name, Spencer, just fits him so well!!!!!!!!!!!! If he turns up missing.....


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL I better change the gate code!!!

Kristine


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

In that case, just keep me inundated with fantastic photos. No need to go memorizing new things.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

He looks like a really good horse. He is very eye catching. I would love to draw him when I have time...


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

what do you use to make his face shiney?


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

I use a product Highlighter made by Ultra. 

A little baby oil can work too, be careful to always wipe it off after, if the horse is left in the sun with it on he/she could get a terrible burn.

Kristine


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

RenexArabs said:


> I ment that HE loves to pose for the camera.... I avoid being in the pictures at all!!!!! LOL


I'll pm you.


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is pic that is kinda cute.









this one is still my fave, I want to get this one put on canvas 











Thanks for letting me show off my boy 

Kristine


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

What side of edmonton are you on? I must say, he is gorgeous!


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

I am about 30 mins SE down Hwy 14 

K


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

RenexArabs said:


> I am about 30 mins SE down Hwy 14
> 
> K


Oh ok. We'll get you better pictures than the ones you have :wink: what do you do with him now? western?


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

GORGEOUS boy!!!!! He produces some amazing foals!!!!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

All i can say is WOW, he's an absolute stunner! 
beautiful beautiful foals as well!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

*eyes*

Do you enjoy company? :lol: He's gorgeous! I'm also in Edmonton somewhat "often", planning to be back in that area next summer sometime.

Do you have a website or anything for sale?


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Love company from anyone who enjoys horses as much I do!

my website Arabian Horses - Renex Arabians in Alberta Canada

Kristine


----------

